
Show HN: RadioBAE App – Create lip-sync videos with live radio - sohinc123
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.stackjunction.radiobae
======
sohinc123
Cool feature: If you have several favorite radio stations(like 50 stations)
you can with one tap see what is playing on all 50 stations without even
activating a stream.

------
sohinc123
There are over 30k+ live radio stations that you can create lip sync videos to
and over 175 categories of music.

------
sohinc123
Cool Feature 1: 1 click lyrics look up of any song that is playing on live
radio.

------
sohinc123
Cool feature: Keep tabs on what you have listed to by checking out song
history.

------
sohinc123
Cool Feature: 1 click youtube search of any song that is playing on live radio

